# "veuillez redémarrer votre ordinateur" !!!



## kutaa (14 Novembre 2008)

Depuis quelques jours, en ayant un ou deux prog. ouverts (mail, safari...), un écran gris arrive avec ce message en 4 langues... 

"veuillez redémarrer votre ordinateur.Maintenez la touche de démarrage enfoncée pdt plusieurs seconde ou appuyer sur le bouton de réinitialisation"

rien ds l'aide ni ds le support technique d'apple...


qqu'un sait ce que ca veut dire ? 

merci !


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur MacGé' 

Ton problème s'appelle « kernel panic », et survient lorsque l'ordinateur est instable, notamment parce que des fichiers système ont été endommagés, que des fichiers système non compatibles ont été installés, ou que l'ordinateur rencontre un problème matériel (RAM défectueuse ou incompatible, par exemple).

Ce sujet a déjà été très largement abordé sur nos forums, et je t'invite à y faire une petite recherche avant de continuer plus avant.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2008)

et petite liste mini mini
en bas


----------



## kutaa (14 Novembre 2008)

merci, j'y cours !


----------

